# Reuben and Ronnie



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm getting a new kitten in a month to keep Reuben company. I think he is going to be called Ronnie (that's what I told the insurance company when I got a quote anyway).

This is Ronnie:

















Reuben presenting me with his latest "kill"


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

What a beautiful baby, and Reuben is of course a great name for your eldest 

I hope this month will fly by for you .....


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Reuben is so Handsome :001_wub: and little Ronnie is just the cutest kitten, you are a lucky lady


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

I know I'm lucky! I can't wait. Ronnie is my christmas/birthday present to myself. 

Another one of Reub telling me off for taking so many photos:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh oh oh!

I love Ronnie and Reuben!!

Have you Been to the Siamese thread? 
Would love to hear and see much more of them!

I'm a bit siamese mad


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh my goodness, how gorgeous are they both, i think im in love......:001_tt1::001_wub:_


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

MollyMilo said:


> Have you Been to the Siamese thread?


No I haven't. Didn't know there was such a thing. Haven't been on here in absolutely ages.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

HannahKate said:


> No I haven't. Didn't know there was such a thing. Haven't been on here in absolutely ages.


I thought I hadn't seen your gorgeous pair before!!
Come and join us it's in chat and filled to the brim with Siamese and orientals 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/240643-we-siamese-if-you-please.html


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, look at Ronnie's little face!! :001_wub: Adorable!

Reuben's a handsome fella, too- lucky you!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

awww they are gorgeous


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ronnie is a little sweetie :001_wub: Hope he and Reuben get on well :thumbup1:


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm having a few sleepless nights thinking about the introductions. Last time Reuben was introduced to another cat it took a good 6 months for things to settle. Every time the other cat even got a glimpse of him he would explode poo and wee all over the place. Fun times


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's usually easier to introduce kittens to older cats rather than older cats to one another. I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

That's what I'm hoping. His nose is going to be a bit put out of joint though. He is a massive mummy's boy and more than a bit posessive.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Gorgeous!


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

Really really cross. I didn't think he would like snow. He detests rain and runs straight back in. After shouting at me for about 10 seconds for throwing him into the snow he fluffed his tail up and stalked back in!


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

Pics in multiple places because he's too cute not to spam the internet with


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sooo cute :001_wub::001_wub: Hope he settles in quickly and Reuben loves him to bits


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

HannahKate said:


> Pics in multiple places because he's too cute not to spam the internet with


Ah noticed an extra photo in here 

Gosh he is a cutie :001_wub:


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

He is hiding behind the sofa now. I'll see if he wants to come out and say hi tomorrow. Must be very frightening.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

They are both unbelievably beautiful.


----------

